# Partage de connexion



## garvey (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipad 2 iOS 5.0.1, 3G plus wifi, et je voudrais partager la connexion 3G de mon iPad avec mon Pc, mais je ne trouve nul part le menu de partage de connexion ! Est ce du à un "problème" au niveau de mon iPad ? (j'ai reinitialisé les paramètre réseau, mais ça ne change rien) ou cette fonction disparaît elle lorsque le fournisseur d'accès 3G empêche ce partage ? 

Merci


----------



## Azergoth (12 Décembre 2011)

Je pense hélas que ce n'est pas ne option iPad... L'iphone le peut... Cela dit, avec le jailbreak, ce sera sûrement possible, patience


----------

